# Free Drawings!



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I just got my new (and very first!) drawing tablet. As of right now I am not great with it but I really want to practice and have found that I enjoy drawing betta fish. So if anyone would like for me to *attempt* to draw their betta fish it would be great practice for me! I know a couple other people are offering free drawings for similar reasons, but there seems to always be people who are interested in having their betta fish digitalized. 

As of right now it takes me a while to do a drawing so I'll just go in the order of whoever posts a picture first. Since I am just getting started the clearer the image the better! I'll start a new picture once I finish the first one, and I'll upload them to this thread.

I will try my hardest to do all of your beautiful fishies justice


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh maybe try my boy Confetti? 
_
http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg _


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

MidnightsSong said:


> Oh maybe try my boy Confetti?
> _
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg _


Sure!  I somehow messed up the pressure sensing on my tablet, but once I get that back to normal I will start working on a drawing of him!


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

xStatic said:


> Sure!  I somehow messed up the pressure sensing on my tablet, but once I get that back to normal I will start working on a drawing of him!


Oops! ahaha
Yaaay! Thank You!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

All done! Thanks for the picture  he's a beautiful fish! He has so many colors I can see why he is names Confetti! 

I took a sort of creative approach, I hope that's okay xD

I hope you like him!


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

xStatic said:


> All done! Thanks for the picture  he's a beautiful fish! He has so many colors I can see why he is names Confetti!
> 
> I took a sort of creative approach, I hope that's okay xD
> 
> I hope you like him!


OH MY GLOB! That is amazing!!!! Thank you so much!!!! I love it! I'm going to print it out and hang it in my room!!!!  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

How about my VT, Pantherlily? 









OR my CT, Laxus?


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

MidnightsSong said:


> OH MY GLOB! That is amazing!!!! Thank you so much!!!! I love it! I'm going to print it out and hang it in my room!!!!  Thank you!!!!!


Glad you like it!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Sathori said:


> How about my VT, Pantherlily?
> View attachment 347794
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely! I haven't tried to draw a crown tail yet, and that VT is so pretty I might do both!


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

How about my HMPK Cobi? Let me know if you need another pic

EDIT: his full name is Cobriana. I just call him Cobi...


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh could you do my five boys? xD I'm sorry, I know it's a lot.
Milo








Igneel








Magnus








Atlas








Avian


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

xStatic said:


> Definitely! I haven't tried to draw a crown tail yet, and that VT is so pretty I might do both!


Ooh! I look forward to seeing my boys in art form  I'm quite proud of both of them  Thanks in advance! I can't wait :lol:


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay Sathori! I tried out a new style for your fish, and I am much happier with it but I only managed to get through one fish because it took me much longer. So I just drew and colored Pantherlily  I think for now I will only be doing one fish per person, until I get through everyone on the thread, and then I will go back and do more fish per person. Or else it is going to take me weeks to get through all of these fish xD

Once the semester is over I should have much more time to draw though!

Anyway, I hope you enjoy your picture


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

xStatic said:


> Okay Sathori! I tried out a new style for your fish, and I am much happier with it but I only managed to get through one fish because it took me much longer. So I just drew and colored Pantherlily  I think for now I will only be doing one fish per person, until I get through everyone on the thread, and then I will go back and do more fish per person. Or else it is going to take me weeks to get through all of these fish xD
> 
> Once the semester is over I should have much more time to draw though!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you enjoy your picture


EEEEE!  He's even more gorgeous in art :3 Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness you are an amazing artist!!! Could you draw my Betta Hansel?? http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385730&stc=1&d=1404504773


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

could you please do Oliver?


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh my god, your drawings are beautiful!!!!
Are you still doing them?
If yes, I would love to see Lulu.....


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL! I love your drawings! Do you think you could do Sebastian(seba)?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure<3


----------

